# Dog - lump under jaw?



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

My blue merle border collie, approx. 6-7 years old, has some sort of lump on the left side of his lower jaw, on the outside. I don't exactly know what it is but it does not appear to cause any distress even when I touch it. Anybody got any ideas?

He is booked into the vets this weekend.


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Cyst on salivary gland??????

Could be anything really - hope it's very minor!


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

How fast is it growing? Is it painful for him if you touch it? Has it affected his eating?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

It's not growing, isn't painful for him if you touch it, and it hasn't affected his eating. He doesn't seem to be aware of it. We noticed it yesterday so he hasn't had it that long. Thanks.


----------



## shiprakaul (Aug 6, 2009)

Lumps in dogs could mean anything! However if he is unaware and yet healthy get him a vet check up fast. It might later on have adverse effects. 
Good :2thumb: luck!

Shipra


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Rio, the staffy cross in my avatar has a lump on his nose in that pic.









the vets just cut it off and it's never grown back.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I love that pic of your woofers Meko! :2thumb:


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey, turned out it was just an abcess (sp?), I don't really know (was in London this weekend) and it burst yesterday and is all taken care of now, thanks,


----------



## morallywrong (Sep 18, 2008)

Glad everything worked out ok and your dog is ok!:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im sure antibiotics from the vets will soon sort it out and stop it returning


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Excellent news!


----------

